# New, have issues and no clue were to post ^



## PoshMama (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi, I'm a brit currently in California. I have no clue were to post, I'm dpo 4/5 I had clomid this cycle then an HCG shot on Friday.

I've been to the A&E twice with a racing heart, no idea why. Then today my HCG is 38   It should be what 5,000? 

I'm confused and hoping to get some support, my friends are clueless as to what is going on


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi PoshMama

Welcome to FF- you will find great support here

What dose of HCG did you have on Fri?

Hugs

M J
x

Ps ment to say we have a "USA" board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=359.0


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Poshmama,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck on your journey

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## PoshMama (Dec 26, 2007)

I had 10,000, so in theory I should have 5,000 in me not 38?

Yes I saw the USA forum, maybe when I figure out what goes were. I usually live on another forum LOL

I'm here but still british in my heart and will be going home soon


----------



## PoshMama (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll add a bit more about myself, sorry very scattered today, 6.30 wake up call to the A&E doesn't help.

I'm 29, DH is 33, we have a DS who is 28 almost 29 months old, who is requesting a little sister   Which of course we're trying to do.

Dh works from home, I'm a SAHM, do volunteer work helping other mothers, we follow attachment parenting, co-sleep and all that jazz. Oh and we don't own a TV LOL a funny thing to add maybe  

I've seen an OB over here, he wanted to be take 150mg of clomid for 5 days still not sure why, I took 150 the first day then 50 the next two days, that stuff was wicked, I ended up with massive pain in my back, I was told the HCG shot would solve it, maybe it was too much too soon 

Well that is us in a nutshell


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

PoshMama, Hello and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Sorry to hear you had to go to A&E twice, I'm not sure about the HCG result but if you check out the following link for the Peer support board - Here you can ask about the HCG and hopefully someone will be able to help you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0 

Also check out these other links ....

Clomid board - Join in other ladies currently on clomid.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

2ww Board - A place for support during your two week wait ...... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

Hoping for another miracle board - Join other ladies that already have a child/children but are hoping for another .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=153.0

Hopefully the above boards will help, If you have any questions or need anymore help please feel free to shout 

Love and Luc
Nicky x x x


----------



## PoshMama (Dec 26, 2007)

I had posted in 2 ww but it was moved to here, so should I just re-post?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

PoshMama said:


> I had posted in 2 ww but it was moved to here, so should I just re-post?


Hi & welcome to FF 

You don't need to repost anywhere. We move the messages if we feel another board would be more appropriate but we remove any duplicate posts.  The reason Nicky has added some links to her reply to you is because you may find those other boards of interest...have a little read of some of the messages on those boards or post to say hello to other ladies who are either in their 2ww and/or on clomid.

I've replied to your question on the Peer Support board re HCG levels...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123478.0

Although you may have had the HCG injection almost a week ago, it certainly doesn't mean that the levels would have "halved" ie 10,000 IU and then 6/7 days later only 5,000 IU. That's not how it works.

The HCG injection is measured in IU/ml but the HCG hormone in your blood is measured in mIU/l so different measurements. It's important to look at the unit measurements used as it takes hormone levels completely out of context when comparing if you use the wrong measurements.

Also, we have different metabolisms so will eliminate the drugs from our bodies at varying rates.

If you're not happy with being prescribed 150mg of clomid and are also unsure why this has been done then I would definitely question your gynae/consultant. Do you ovulate naturally or do you have some problems eg PCOS ? If you ovulate naturally then prescribing you 150mg of clomid straight away seems a little odd. Usually clomid is prescribed to women who have problems with ovulating naturally although it is also quite often prescribed to women who ovulate but to help boost ie release more eggs.
I was prescribed 50mg clomid a couple of years ago...I ovulate naturally but it boosted things so I released 2 or 3 eggs each month I was on it...more eggs, more target practise for the sperm (in theory !)

If you have had problems with taking the clomid eg the heart palpitations etc then I would seriously discuss this with your consultant before taking anymore...especially as you reduced the dose yourself anyway and are still experiencing these side effects. I would try and get a clear picture of exactly why your consultant is prescribing this for you. Are you not having any monitoring whilst on clomid eg follicle tracking scans, progesterone blood tests at 7dpo to confirm you ovulated ? Was it definitely HCG hormone that you had tested or was it progesterone ?

You mention that you already had a son but did you have problems conceiving him ? How long have you been ttc number 2 ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Poshmama,

Just like to say hello and  to fertility friends 

Good luck with everything.

Strawberries x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello Poshmama,

Just wanted to say hi and welcome  to you hun. It does take a little while to work out your way around, but just shout if you get stuck!

Katie


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## PoshMama (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you everyone for making me feel welcomed

Actually the doc gave me the clomid straight off and a script for progestrone after wards. 

1 vaginal scan at my first appt, no further scans or blood tests, I am gathering this is odd.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

PoshMama said:


> Thank you everyone for making me feel welcomed
> 
> Actually the doc gave me the clomid straight off and a script for progestrone after wards.
> 
> 1 vaginal scan at my first appt, no further scans or blood tests, I am gathering this is odd.


Obviously I'm not medically qualified but personally I would be a little concerned that they so readily prescribing you high dose fertility drugs without any further investigations.

From reading your previous messages, you mention you only had sex twice before conceiving your son and I assume you've not been trying long for your 2nd...you also mention you believe you had an unconfirmed miscarriage last month and this was the reason you were prescribed clomid. I would definitely want to have more information and exactly why you're being prescribed 150mg of clomid when there doesn't appear to be any real need.

Perhaps it's just me but I just find it strange you're being prescribed potent fertility drugs with no obvious requirements.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Poshmama, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I think Minxy has answered your query about the HCG elsewhere so I hope that gives you some reassurances. As for your racing heart; I don't know if it is related to having clomid or HCG but I do know that in early pregnancy I had a few palpitations. I dismissed these as I know your blood volume increases during pg and sometimes it can feel like your heart is racing but, maybe it was to do with HCG levels?  I do know of one lady on FF who had heart problems brought on by clomid so I suppose it is possible that it can cause some side effects. With all due respect to your OB, I have never heard of HCG solving a backache. HCG is used to ripen follicles and make them release an egg so perhaps his thinking is that you have follicles that need help releasing eggs and this is what is causing the backache? However, I can't see how he/she could come to that conclusion without a scan!

I have to agree with Minxy that I find it rather odd that you have been prescribed a drug that essentially aids ovulation when you seem not to have any ovulation problems.  In the UK the starting dose for clomid is 50mg. Usually tests (scans of day 21 blood tests or preferably both) are given to monitor if this is being effective in inducing ovulation before increasing the dose. It is not normally prescribed before tests are done to see if ovulation is a problem at all and, indeed, in the UK you would probably not be put forwards for tests until you have been ttc for at least 12 months with no success. If you have has a suspected early m/c last month, then I can't understadn where your OB is coming from prescribing this, especially as you have had no tests to show what / if you have any problems. It is worth remembering (although not really of much comfort, I realise) that early loss is much more common that anyone really knows because most ladies who suffer one do so before they even realise they are pg. Obviously I don't know how long you have been trying, but if it has not been long then it seems to me that you might just as well conceive no.2 without any medical help at all. 
Obviously I am not medically qualified but it seems to me that you have quite a lot of questions for your OB to answer before you continue taking clomid/HCG. If I were in your position I would certainly want to know exactly what he/she expects them to do and what monitoring you will be having while taking them, and what tests you can have to show any problems before you embark upon fertlity treatment.

I am going to leave you a few more links that you might want to explore. I think at least you can use these to fact find so next time you see your OB you can bombard him/her with questions!

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary Therapies ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

Additionally, you might like to check out the USA section of this forum:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=359.0

As I say, this is roughly how it works in the UK and things might be very different in the USA so worth making some friends on that area and digging for info to see how others do it.

Lots of luck. Please do let me know how things are working out.

C~x


----------



## PoshMama (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I know the whole thing is weird now, but was kind of too trusting of the doc I guess. He said the reasoning behind the 150 was that 50 and 100 normally don't work. He'd rather just have it work now than in 6 months from now, he claims that after 6 months women change docs and get discouraged. 

The HCG shot I was told would help release the egg, I was told the pain I was having was from a large egg trying to come out. I already had a positive OPK,  and as the pain was gone by Sun morning, I have to assume I had already ovulated. The doc said it could be as quick as 12 hours. 

If this didn't work this month I don't think I will try anything next month. I don't have insurance so with the heart stuff I'm getting up there on the out of pocket costs, a nice time for the NHS I guess.

I guess this is the problem when people compare UK vs US health care, there are good points and bad points, and neither are perfect


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

